# Java Fern leaves Turing black



## MasterofCloak

I have noticed that ever since I bought my java fern it has been loosing a lot of leaves and many leaves are turning black and getting black spots which fall off soon after. New growth has clear tips and also has some black patches. I know the patches are not nodes of new java fern and it is not algae either (there is bba on some leaves but that is not what I am referring too)I’m not sure what is happening. I would appreciate some feedback and thank you in advance for the responses. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipkiss

Well, without knowing the rest of your tank parameters -- how much lighting, how much co2, do you dose fertilizers, etc, we can at least agree that your java fern is not happy. Is this the tank in your journal? These things are usually unhappy if they're not fed properly or if their main rhizome has been buried during planting.


----------



## MasterofCloak

This is the Tank in my journal. Basically I started dosing 2/3 ei since I don’t have pressurized co2 about a week ago when I noticed deterioration in other plants. I dose extra iron along with micros. The lighting is more than enough for java fern and they are attached to wood. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipkiss

errm, I was leaning towards too much light--- as I always tend to point to in these matters. Sorry for not being clearer. I do agree that you have more than enough light for the java fern. You're pushing the fern to grow faster than you can feed them with fertilizers and co2. Hopefully now that you've corrected that and intend to correct the other, it should reward you. Otherwise, consider reducing photoperiod and/or dimming the lights (add a truelumen dimmer -- just plug in) in the meantime.


----------



## houseofcards

Clear tips are normal on new java fern leaves. Many original leaves will die off. 

If your having other issues with new leaves and you have BBA then probably too much light and not enough nutrients as suggested. You should also cut off all bad leaves so the plant dedicates its resources to new growth.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi MasterofCloak,

+1 for houseofcard comment, relatively clear leaf tips are normal on a new healthy leaf.

Does the picture below look familiar?









I dealt with this issue for several years. The leaves would melt so badly that I would remove all of the leaves, leave the rhizomes attached to the hardscape, and within a couple of weeks new leaves would start to appear and grow in healthy and fine. It was very frustrating because the melt would happen 2-3 times a year and it would effect both my 'Trident' and my 'Windelov'. I didn't ever completely determine the cause. At first thought is might be a fungus or plant disease but it seemed to only happen to my Microsorum pteropus (java fern) species. None of my other, more sensitive plants showed any problems.

The way I corrected it was to increase the hardness in my tank with GH Booster. I increased it by about 3.0 dGH. I honestly don't know if it was increased potassium, magnesium, or calcium that resolved the problem but I don't have the problem occur any more.


----------



## MasterofCloak

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi MasterofCloak,
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for houseofcard comment, relatively clear leaf tips are normal on a new healthy leaf.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the picture below look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dealt with this issue for several years. The leaves would melt so badly that I would remove all of the leaves, leave the rhizomes attached to the hardscape, and within a couple of weeks new leaves would start to appear and grow in healthy and fine. It was very frustrating because the melt would happen 2-3 times a year and it would effect both my 'Trident' and my 'Windelov'. I didn't ever completely determine the cause. At first thought is might be a fungus or plant disease but it seemed to only happen to my Microsorum pteropus (java fern) species. None of my other, more sensitive plants showed any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> The way I corrected it was to increase the hardness in my tank with GH Booster. I increased it by about 3.0 dGH. I honestly don't know if it was increased potassium, magnesium, or calcium that resolved the problem but I don't have the problem occur any more.




Your picture is not appearing. Can you repost? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterofCloak

As of now I have reduced the photoperiod from 10 to 8 hours. Let’s see if this makes a difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

The problem was not photoperiod related; I have used the same photoperiods on my tanks for years. It was nutrient related.


----------



## MasterofCloak

Seattle_Aquarist said:


>




Yeah that’s kind of what is happening but it’s much darker. What should I do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

MasterofCloak said:


> Yeah that’s kind of what is happening but it’s much darker. What should I do?


Hi MasterofCloak,

That picture was taken at the early stages of the 'melt', it got much worse and much uglier! I encourage you to remove old, dead leaves as they occur to avoid excessive detritus and organic build up in the tank.

What to do? Read post #6 above.


----------



## OldeFishLady

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi MasterofCloak,
> 
> +1 for houseofcard comment, relatively clear leaf tips are normal on a new healthy leaf.
> 
> Does the picture below look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dealt with this issue for several years. The leaves would melt so badly that I would remove all of the leaves, leave the rhizomes attached to the hardscape, and within a couple of weeks new leaves would start to appear and grow in healthy and fine. It was very frustrating because the melt would happen 2-3 times a year and it would effect both my 'Trident' and my 'Windelov'. I didn't ever completely determine the cause. At first thought is might be a fungus or plant disease but it seemed to only happen to my Microsorum pteropus (java fern) species. None of my other, more sensitive plants showed any problems.
> 
> The way I corrected it was to increase the hardness in my tank with GH Booster. I increased it by about 3.0 dGH. I honestly don't know if it was increased potassium, magnesium, or calcium that resolved the problem but I don't have the problem occur any more.


Thank you. I will try this too. 

Sent from my LG-K540 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldeFishLady

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi MasterofCloak,
> 
> +1 for houseofcard comment, relatively clear leaf tips are normal on a new healthy leaf.
> 
> Does the picture below look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dealt with this issue for several years. The leaves would melt so badly that I would remove all of the leaves, leave the rhizomes attached to the hardscape, and within a couple of weeks new leaves would start to appear and grow in healthy and fine. It was very frustrating because the melt would happen 2-3 times a year and it would effect both my 'Trident' and my 'Windelov'. I didn't ever completely determine the cause. At first thought is might be a fungus or plant disease but it seemed to only happen to my Microsorum pteropus (java fern) species. None of my other, more sensitive plants showed any problems.
> 
> The way I corrected it was to increase the hardness in my tank with GH Booster. I increased it by about 3.0 dGH. I honestly don't know if it was increased potassium, magnesium, or calcium that resolved the problem but I don't have the problem occur any more.


And. What inhabitants? Still trying to grasp the kh. Dh. Relationship to shrimp. Plants. And fish. Do u have resources? Or did you learn from " school of hard knocks?..thnx

Sent from my LG-K540 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi OldeFishLady,

An increase of dGH didn't effect my Cardinal Tetras (Paracheirodon axelrodi), Harlequin Rasboras (Trigonostigma heteromorpha), Apristogrammas, or my Corydoras sterbai..... sorry I don't keep shrimp. I have a background in chemistry, done extensive gardening (there is more commonality than some folks would think), and have kept several planted tanks for about 9 years; so I guess some resources and some 'school of hard knocks'.


----------



## OldeFishLady

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi OldeFishLady,
> 
> An increase of dGH didn't effect my Cardinal Tetras (Paracheirodon axelrodi), Harlequin Rasboras (Trigonostigma heteromorpha), Apristogrammas, or my Corydoras sterbai..... sorry I don't keep shrimp. I have a background in chemistry, done extensive gardening (there is more commonality than some folks would think), and have kept several planted tanks for about 9 years; so I guess some resources and some 'school of hard knocks'.


Thsnx Seattle!!! 

I love the science side of things and my better half tried some hydroponics and I still have some of those ferts. I garden. Too. 
I also have rams. Angels. Zebra and head and tail lights. 
They do well. Rams spawn about every 3 weeks. Currently with about 30 fry. 
Just struggling to learn more about the kh. Dh. TDS. Values. Relationship to water and my fisheez . imma nurse so...sometimes I MAKE things more difficult. 


Sent from my LG-K540 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquatic Athlete

I've always kept Java ferns as a bomb-proof plant in my tanks, and id often see them turn brown/black as they grow smaller plants off the tips or leaves of the "Discolored/ Decaying" sections. I vaguely recall someone telling me this was a natural part of their reproductive process, the smaller plants grow on the "Dying leaves" and then when the leaves break off, the new tiny plants drift to their new homes, establishing new colonies.

Seemed legit to me. They'd take over my tanks by drifting and dividing. Neat stuff. Not sure if it helps or not, or if i'm on a totally different page with an outdated notion.


----------



## Jenny mc

I noticed I dosed with hydroponic solution that had copper sulphate as a trace. I read it's a killer for plants,snails and probably fish. I lost 2 snails and killed 2 fish my java fern also turned half black did water change and added some conditioner and changer to feets without copper plant is still half green and last snail is still living


----------

